# Budgie Condition - please help!



## RoyalCanin (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi there.

We are quite concerned about this little budgie and are planning to take her to the vet next week (closed for the weekend!). She is still eating, drinking and the toilet is fine too. I was wondering if anyone has had any similar problems with their birds and could shed some light on the situation until we see the vet next week? She has had something similar before which cleared up with a spot on but we have noticed its return within the last week or so.

(Trying to upload pictures/video!) 

Thanks in advance.

N


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm sorry your little budgie is ill. Unfortunately I don't know what it is but hopefully someone who has come across something similar in the past will come along soon.
Could she be feather plucking? What timeframe did it take for it to get like this?
Is there any bleeding or oozing?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your poor little budgie looks miserable. 
Has she been overpreening these areas for some time now?
What sort of diet are you feeding her?
Is she your only budgie or does she have company?

I'm hoping when you take her to the vet you will be seeing an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Sending lots of prayers for a full and speedy recovery for your little girl. Please be sure to update us on her condition after her vet visit.*


----------

